#ubuntu-charlas 2011-06-19
<lectularius> red river
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-11
<ikisling> hello
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-13
<WorldwarWeb> Pregunta: como instalo BlackUbuntu?
<SergioMeneses> WorldwarWeb, si necesitas soporte, visita el canal #ubuntu-e
<jhonlinder> hola
<SergioMeneses> jhonlinder, saludos
<jhonlinder> Hola segio muchas gracias
<jhonlinder> apenas vi el anuncio en el canal de face... entre
<jhonlinder> todos aqui usamos Ubuntu ?
<SergioMeneses> jhonlinder, si pero ya es tarde (noche)
<jhonlinder> perdon.... yo trabajo  y hasta ahora llegue a casa
<SergioMeneses> jhonlinder, no hay problema
<jhonlinder> uds son de aqui de colombia ?
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> este canal es internacional
<jhonlinder> de donde eres sergio
<SergioMeneses> jhonlinder, de colombia xD
<jhonlinder> soy pereirano
<SergioMeneses> pero soy el unico de colombia conectado
<jhonlinder> de donde sos
<SergioMeneses> jhonlinder, cucuta
<SergioMeneses> jhonlinder, entre al canal de colombia #ubuntu-co
<jhonlinder> sabes bastante de Ubuntu ?
<jhonlinder> y como entro a ese canal ?
<SergioMeneses> jhonlinder, escribe /join #ubuntu-co
<jhonlinder> en donde escribo eso
<SergioMeneses> en el chat
<SergioMeneses> el cliente te envia para el canal
<jose001> buenas soy nuevo en el mundo de linux y pues tambien en ubuntu instale el compiz y algunos plugins pero de un momento para otro se me desabilitoy el unity 3d y estoy por el 2d ahora que puedo hacer para tenerlo otra vez en 3d muchas gracias
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-14
<Lordgerson> Hola Buenas Noches
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-15
<quwso> Hola
<quwso> quwso
<quwso> :O
<Marys> orale
<quwso> esto es IRC
<Marys> mmm interesante :D
<quwso> sip
<quwso> bienenida
<quwso> bienvenida ^
<Marys> graz ^_^
<quwso> pues por aca te esperamos
<quwso> XD
<alonso> HOLA
<alonso> BUENOS DIAS
<alonso> alguien me podria ayudar
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-16
<kmilo> hi
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-17
<bernardo> hola donde es la charla?
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-06-13
<jotaxpe> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2016-06-17
<jbicha> hola!
